# Bring Back Comcast OnDemand for Comcast Customers



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

We are still waiting for you to bring back the OnDemand App for Comcast customers but it appears you want to implement ads before recordings. Does this really make any sense for your customers? We are getting ripped off (payment) for less service. Why are you neglecting your customers needs?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

it is up comcast to bring it back they developed the app


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I was told by a Comcast rep it is not coming back to Tivo.
Comcast has no obligation to do so.


----------



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

ajwees41 said:


> it is up Comcast to bring it back they developed the app


I realize that but apparently, some folks to not care if the Comcast app returns or not. They rather pay for streaming services & have a cable bill. I know TiVo will never return the App to us (I hope they make me a liar) but when I am paying for a service and I get less I have a right to complain. TiVo appears to be concern about their customers' concern and is just forging ahead with their long standing customers in the rear mirror.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

miwi98 said:


> I realize that but apparently, some folks to not care if the Comcast app returns or not. They rather pay for streaming services & have a cable bill. I know TiVo will never return the App to us (I hope they make me a liar) but when I am paying for a service and I get less I have a right to complain. TiVo appears to be concern about their customers' concern and is just forging ahead with their long standing customers in the rear mirror.


Tivo can't is up too comcast to provide it there is no charge for on demand ondemand is not a charge unless you rent a program that has fee.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

miwi98 said:


> I know TiVo will never return the App


As others have said, it is *not up to TiVo* to return the app. They aren't the ones who added it in the first place. If you want it back, *contact Comcast*. TiVo has about as much capability of returning the app as you do.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Cox cable still has it in Phoenix


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

miwi98 said:


> I realize that


Apparently, you do not realize that. Contact Comcast.


----------

